# Audio Imperia CERBERUS - Overview VIDEO



## Daniel James

Hey guys,

You can check out my live streamed Overview for Audio Imperia's Cerberus Percussion. Live now on Youtube.



-DJ


----------



## gsilbers

cool. how are you liking it compared to Strikeforce?


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

gsilbers said:


> cool. how are you liking it compared to Strikeforce?


Interested in that as well


----------



## Daniel James

gsilbers said:


> cool. how are you liking it compared to Strikeforce?



Hmm I like them both, CERBERUS leans more towards the organic where as Strikeforce leans heavier into the hybrid. 

Cerberus is easier to push into hybrid sounds than Strikeforce is to push into more organic sounds.....if that helps at all xD

-DJ


----------



## NoamL

Fun overview Daniel!

I might be in the market for more trailery percussion soon. I was making do with the four Heavyocity Master Ensembles libraries, Damage, Iceni and Albion1. Oh and some libraries by this company named "HybridTwo" 

I'm considering among the following

Cerberus (instead of AI's other library Decimator which seemed more Drumset / Man Of Steel oriented)
Drums of the Deep
hiddenpath's Barrage
possibly SAGA
Any thoughts on these? Gotta say from your walkthrough Cerberus sounds the most impressive so far! That "flam" controller is just nuts... automating the velocity curve would also be great for programming crescendos...


----------



## Daniel James

NoamL said:


> Fun overview Daniel!
> 
> I might be in the market for more trailery percussion soon. I was making do with the four Heavyocity Master Ensembles libraries, Damage, Iceni and Albion1. Oh and some libraries by this company named "HybridTwo"
> 
> I'm considering among the following
> 
> Cerberus (instead of AI's other library Decimator which seemed more Drumset / Man Of Steel oriented)
> Drums of the Deep
> hiddenpath's Barrage
> possibly SAGA
> Any thoughts on these? Gotta say from your walkthrough Cerberus sounds the most impressive so far! That "flam" controller is just nuts...



Out of the 4 I only have Cerberus and SAGA...both of which I believe you have seen my videos for. If you are going for trailer spesific stuff you might be better served with CERBERUS. If you already have the punchyness and want to add some 'room tone' as a layer then go for SAGA.

-DJ


----------



## gsilbers

Daniel James said:


> Hmm I like them both, CERBERUS leans more towards the organic where as Strikeforce leans heavier into the hybrid.
> 
> Cerberus is easier to push into hybrid sounds than Strikeforce is to push into more organic sounds.....if that helps at all xD
> 
> -DJ



thats surprising. from the video walkthroughs it seems strikeforce is more regular/real sounding and cerberus more processed. good to see your video. some people commented strikeforce had less control of the room compared to cerberus. which maybe thats where i got that impression from besides the rare few videos out there of these libraries. 
im looking for a new big trailer perc so thanks for the review.


----------



## Daniel James

gsilbers said:


> thats surprising. from the video walkthroughs it seems strikeforce is more regular/real sounding and cerberus more processed. good to see your video. some people commented strikeforce had less control of the room compared to cerberus. which maybe thats where i got that impression from besides the rare few videos out there of these libraries.
> im looking for a new big trailer perc so thanks for the review.



Yes exactly thats why I said they lean in directions. To me Cerberus leans towards organic more so than Strikeforce. So out of the box to me Strikeforce a more hybrid tone. Cerberus however is easier to make hybrid than strikeforce is to make more organic. 

I hope that makes sense. If not I am struggling to find a better way to explain it. Its always hard to put into words how something 'feels'

-DJ


----------



## gsilbers

Daniel James said:


> Yes exactly thats why I said they lean in directions. To me Cerberus leans towards organic more so than Strikeforce. So out of the box to me Strikeforce a more hybrid tone. Cerberus however is easier to make hybrid than strikeforce is to make more organic.
> 
> I hope that makes sense. If not I am struggling to find a better way to explain it. Its always hard to put into words how something 'feels'
> 
> -DJ



it does thanks


----------

